# The damnedest thing you ever saw



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Lets do something fun... share the crazy things you run across. I'll kick start it






-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I wished that I had a picture of what I saw. 

We were deer hunting up on the Manti and one year we had gone down to Ferron for a motel room and a hot shower. Coming back up the next morning we stopped just as the pavement ended to put the chains on my truck since it had been raining and snowing all night long. 

We went up past Wrigley Reservoir and as we came to a turn in the road we saw a pickup sitting up in a tree. It was a small Toyota or something but he had missed the turn and went off of the road. He hit the tree somehow and the truck was now suspended 20 feet off of the ground on the downhill side of the road. We got out and hollered and tried to shine a light into the windows to see if the driver was still up there but he wasn't. 

I can just imagine what the tow truck operator thought when he went to pull that truck out of there. We came back down two days later and it was gone.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Welcome to Utah. What's a "GVWR?










-DallanC


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Cedar City:


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I think he might be asking too little, PBH, given the price of sheet goods 😬


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's the 2nd damnest thing I ever seen. The Evingston Front Street Maverick gas station - empty, no vehicles at the pumps. No, its not Photoshopped.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome to Utah. What's a "GVWR?











Being a Chevy...I'd think one wheeler is to much for it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Lets do something fun... share the crazy things you run across. I'll kick start it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I worked in the metal trades for over 50 years. Hands have told me how those balls were made but I never understood what they were saying. Now I know. Thanks for posting.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

LOL...










-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ran across this earlier this evening, its incredible. Some of these images are nearly 160 years old. The 3d effect is pretty neat, imagine how much better that technology will evolve to over the next few years.

What really blows me away is the detail the "AI" is able to bring out on some of these blurry images. Stunning!






-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Yankee Meadow Reservoir during the Brian Head Fire


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

The most common sign in Cedar City during the late summer is "Girls for Rent". And I thought this was a family friendly town.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

backcountry said:


> The most common sign in Cedar City during the late summer is "Girls for Rent". And I thought this was a family friendly town.


??


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

backcountry said:


> The most common sign in Cedar City during the late summer is "Girls for Rent". And I thought this was a family friendly town.


Yikes, I hope that is referring to apartments available for female students to rent.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Where were those signs when I was working down there in the 70's?


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Catherder said:


> Yikes, I hope that is referring to apartments available for female students to rent.


Yep, worst possible wording. They were more common when we first moved here but there are still plenty around campus.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

At the Phillips gas station at the Park City exit a sign that read "We have Toilet paper".......


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

backcountry said:


> The most common sign in Cedar City during the late summer is "Girls for Rent". And I thought this was a family friendly town.


Why pay when it’s free in Milford 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Ok back on topic 

I watched this happen in Jackson Hole when I worked as a cargo pilot. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

View attachment 148016
View attachment 148016


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

hondodawg said:


> Why pay when it’s free in Milford


Choices:


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

PBH said:


> Choices:


That’s awesome, but I’ll choose Beaver. My biggest brownie was caught just up that road below Minersville on the ranch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Poor Milford. 

Even fellow Millard county folks make fun of them too. Not that folks in Delta have a ton to talk about.  (Wife is from Delta. Don't tell her I posted this)


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

hondodawg said:


> Ok back on topic
> 
> I watched this happen in Jackson Hole when I worked as a cargo pilot.
> 
> ...


That's frightening. I've been on one too many small airplane flights in winter to enjoy them anymore. It's one of my less rational fears now.

Granted, my worst flight was a late "summer" flight into Homer, Alaska, and it took 3, maybe 4, attempts to land with a seriously low ceiling. By the third attempt you have no confidence no matter how good the pilot is. 

Part of me also wishes I never knew what density altitude is after too many summer small craft flights out of Moab in the middle of summer. 

Thanks for sharing that video. Now I'll never fly into Jackson (like I ever had the $$ to need to in the first place).


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

ROFL... it if gets you home, its gtg










-DallanC


----------

